# tenienta / teniente



## Rafaelsilili

Hola, les agradecería pudiesen ayudarme a resolver una duda.

¿Como se dice?
"tenienta" o "teniente" (si es en referencia a una mujer)

Entiendo que para términos tales como "presidente", "alcalde", "diputado", "sargento", etc., lo técnicamente correcto es utilizar el término masculino, independientemente del género del sujeto al que hace referencia. Pero agradecería me pudiesen comentar si es aceptable saltarse esta norma (estoy escribiendo una novela y mi protagonista ocupa este cargo, y cuando otros personajes se dirigen a ella, me "suena" poco natural que le digan "teniente" en vez de "tenienta")

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ballenero

Sin duda, teniente.

La teniente O’Neil


----------



## Artifacs

Ballenero said:


> Sin duda, teniente.
> 
> La teniente O’Neil


 teniente | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

También coronel, capitán, etc.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Rafaelsilili said:


> Entiendo que para términos tales como "presidente", "alcalde", "diputado", "sargento", etc., lo técnicamente correcto es utilizar el término masculino, independientemente del género del sujeto al que hace referencia.


Hola.

Es justo al revés: lo correcto y lógico es usar el femenino cuando quien ocupa el cargo es de ese sexo: "presidenta", "alcaldesa", "diputada"; no así para "sargento" ("sargenta" es otra cosa) ni, de momento, para "teniente". Al menos nunca he oído "*tenienta".

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Sin embargo, no debemos olvidar que la idea algo arrogante de "no es normal" que dicta el Panhispánico hace no tanto se decía de *alcaldesa* o *presidenta*, que hoy solo cuestionan en público los más trogloditas. *Tenienta* aparece en el DRAE, de modo que incorrecta no es.

Un saludo


----------



## Circunflejo

Tenienta, aunque es menos frecuente que teniente, no solo es correcto sino que, como dijo @Lurrezko, figura en el DRAE. Solo añadiré que tenienta, aunque con otro significado (mujer del teniente), es un término que ya fue usado por Cervantes en La Gitanilla, allá por 1613, y, con un significado u otro, no ha dejado de usarse desde entonces por lo que nos encontramos ante un término al que, al menos, más de cuatro siglos lo contemplan.


Miguel On Ojj said:


> Es justo al revés: lo correcto y lógico es usar el femenino cuando quien ocupa el cargo es de ese sexo: "presidenta", "alcaldesa", "diputada"


----------



## franzjekill

Rafaelsilili said:


> pero agradecería me pudiesen comentar si es aceptable saltarse esta norma (estoy escribiendo una novela y mi protagonista ocupa este cargo, y cuando otros personajes se dirigen a ella, me "suena" poco natural que le digan "teniente" en vez de "tenienta")


Si es aceptable para ti, perfecto. De tus lectores, habrá algunos que preferirán "la teniente" y otros "la tenienta". Elije lo que a ti te parezca mejor, estás escribiendo una novela, no redactando un documento oficial, que en eso consiste la libertad que tenemos los humanos, de no tener que ceñirnos a otras normas más que a aquellas que son necesarias para una civilizada convivencia, dentro de las cuales difícilmente quepa este tema o cualquier otro que pueda ser motivo de opinión de la RAE o de cualquier otra institución dedicada a la lengua. Civilizada convivencia a la cual no ayuda descalificar con adjetivos poco agradables a quienes sostengan una opinión contraria a la propia. En el ejército de mi país, las mujeres que ocupan ese cargo son "la teniente" y "la teniente coronel". Quien lea tu novela en mi entorno seguramente podrá sentir una pizca de sorpresa si te decantas por "la tenienta", pero es de esperar que no recibas ningún insulto por ello. 

_En el pasado mes de enero la tte.cnel. Ana Lucas asumió como jefa del Batallón Florida, siendo la primera mujer que comanda una unidad del Arma de Infantería en la historia del Ejército. Se trata de un batallón emblemático que es la custodia del Poder Legislativo._
Fuente


----------



## Lamarimba

franzjekill said:


> En el pasado mes de enero la tte.cnel. Ana Lucas


En España tenemos un par de mujeres generales del ejercito. El propio Ministerio de Defensa se refiere a la primera de ellas que ascendió a ese puesto como _la general de Brigada Patricia Ortega_.
A mí me parece correcto. Caballeros, lo de generala suena a chufla.


----------



## Ferrol

Lamarimba said:


> En España tenemos un par de mujeres generales del ejercito. El propio Ministerio de Defensa se refiere a la primera de ellas que ascendió a ese puesto como la general de Brigada Patricia Ortega.
> A mí me parece correcto. Caballeros, lo de generala suena a chufla.



De acuerdo
Personalmente yo también prefiero la : teniente, capitán,comandante,coronel etc

“La coronela” además de sonar a chufla, puede hacer creer que nos referimos a la mujer del coronel

Respeto a quien piense distinto


----------



## Lurrezko

Lamarimba said:


> En España tenemos un par de mujeres generales del ejercito. El propio Ministerio de Defensa se refiere a la primera de ellas que ascendió a ese puesto como la general de Brigada Patricia Ortega.
> A mí me parece correcto. Caballeros, lo de generala suena a chufla.


Sin embargo, mi abuela aragonesa cantaba aquello de que "la virgen del Pilar no quiere ser francesa: quiere ser *capitana* de la tropa aragonesa". Quiero decir que la lógica a la que alude Miguel más arriba ya existía hace dos siglos: si la capitán era mujer y la palabra tiene una flexión de género tan fácil, pues capitana y santas pascuas. El único motivo para que no exista la palabra *capitana* es la ausencia histórica de mujeres en ese rol. Para mí, el mundo cambia a mejor y el idioma con él: generalas, capitanas y viva la madre que las parió.

Saludos


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.



Lurrezko said:


> Sin embargo, mi abuela aragonesa cantaba aquello de que "la virgen del Pilar no quiere ser francesa: quiere ser *capitana* de la tropa aragonesa". Quiero decir que la lógica a la que alude Miguel más arriba ya existía hace dos siglos: si la capitán era mujer y la palabra tiene una flexión de género tan fácil, pues capitana y santas pascuas. El único motivo para que no exista la palabra *capitana* es la ausencia histórica de mujeres en ese rol. Para mí, el mundo cambia a mejor y el idioma con él: generalas, capitanas y viva la madre que las parió.
> 
> Saludos



Hola.

Pero es que *capitana*  si que la recoge la RAE.

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> Pero es que *capitana*  si que la recoge la RAE.


Y tenienta también.


----------



## Lurrezko

Trastolillo said:


> Pero es que *capitana*  si que la recoge la RAE.


Sí, pero el problema de fondo no cambia, a mi juicio. Mi abuela, o la famosa jota, no hablaban de capitana porque la RAE la admitía sino porque tiene una lógica implacable. No recoge generala o tenienta hasta que caigan en la cuenta de que hay 20 en cada puesto y deben cambiar la dinámica histórica y adaptarse al mundo que va girando so pena de dejar de describir la realidad que los rodea. Tal como pasó con presidenta o alcaldesa, por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## Circunflejo

Lurrezko said:


> Sin embargo, mi abuela aragonesa cantaba aquello de que "la virgen del Pilar no quiere ser francesa: quiere ser *capitana* de la tropa aragonesa".


Extraña versión. La que yo conozco dice: La Virgen del Pilar dice que no quiere ser francesa, que quiere ser capitana de la tropa aragonesa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Circunflejo said:


> Extraña versión. La que yo conozco dice: La Virgen del Pilar dice que no quiere ser francesa, que quiere ser capitana de la tropa aragonesa.


¿En qué cambia sustancialmente?


----------



## Lamarimba

Lurrezko said:


> ¿En qué cambia sustancialmente?


Tu versión no puede cantarse como es debido.


----------



## Circunflejo

Lurrezko said:


> ¿En qué cambia sustancialmente?


La métrica, pero nos vamos del tema.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> ¿En qué cambia sustancialmente?


En nada, por supuesto.

Pero parece que hoy es cuestión de buscarle el pelo al huevo.


----------



## Ballenero

Se ruega a los españoles que a ver si pueden estar un rato sin sacar la faca.


----------



## Trastolillo

Ferrol said:


> De acuerdo
> Personalmente yo también prefiero la : teniente, capitán,comandante,coronel etc
> 
> “La coronela” además de sonar a chufla, puede hacer creer que nos referimos a la mujer del coronel
> 
> Respeto a quien piense distinto


Hola.

¡Pues anda que si decimos la *tenienta coronela*...!
¡Dios mío, que mal suena!, aunque fuera correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Ballenero

Y para rematar, 
la sargenta, la caba y la soldada.


----------



## Lurrezko

Este mismo intercambio que tenemos hoy _online_ lo tenían nuestros mayores hace 80 años en un casino de pueblo:

—Caballeros, eso de presidenta debe de ser una guasa, seamos serios.

Decían lo mismo de abogada, doctora o alcaldesa, por ejemplo. Hoy en día, a presidenta sólo se oponen los que se oponen a todo por sistema, como esos cavernícolas que campan por el Congreso obcecándose en llamar presidente a la presidenta.

Personalmente, coronela, soldada, tenienta, etc. no me pueden sonar peor: ¿cómo me van a sonar con la edad que tengo y habiéndome criado en la sociedad en que me crié? Pero mi aproximación al asunto es que quiero que si mi hija o mi nieta se dedican a ejercer uno de esos oficios se puedan denominar con un nombre femenino, cuando el único impedimento a que lo haya no es de ningún modo gramatical sino histórico. Así que hago el esfuerzo de que me suenen bien. Y de hecho no haría ni falta que hiciera el esfuerzo: me moriré y mis prejuicios conmigo, y el mundo seguirá su curso natural. 

Saludos


----------



## Trastolillo

Lurrezko said:


> Este mismo intercambio que tenemos hoy _online_ lo tenían nuestros mayores hace 80 años en un casino de pueblo:
> 
> —Caballeros, eso de presidenta debe de ser una guasa, seamos serios.
> 
> Decían lo mismo de abogada, doctora o alcaldesa, por ejemplo. Hoy en día, a presidenta sólo se oponen los que se oponen a todo por sistema, como esos cavernícolas que campan por el Congreso obcecándose en llamar presidente a la presidenta.
> 
> Personalmente, coronela, soldada, tenienta, etc. no me pueden sonar peor: ¿cómo me van a sonar con la edad que tengo y habiéndome criado en la sociedad en que me crié? Pero mi aproximación al asunto es que quiero que si mi hija o mi nieta se dediquen a ejercer uno de esos oficios se puedan denominar con un nombre femenino, cuando el único impedimento a que lo haya no es de ningún modo gramatical sino histórico. Así que hago el esfuerzo de que me suenen bien. Y de hecho no haría ni falta que hiciera el esfuerzo: me moriré y mis prejuicios conmigo, y el mundo seguirá su curso natural.
> 
> Saludos


Hola.

Yo tampoco tengo ningún prejuicio, el idioma es un ser viviente que cambia y se transforma de un día para otro, pero es algo que me suena mal, como ahora no comprendemos que el castellano antiguo era algo normal en aquella época, y que ahora nos suena como algo arcaico.

Lo uno no quita lo otro.
Dentro de mil años, si antes no mandamos al carajo este planeta, nuestros descendientes se extrañarán de la forma en que hablamos hoy en día, o eso creo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, no te falta razón. Pero el tema de este hilo trasciende lo lingüístico, diría, y entra en lo social. Detrás del cambio de paradigma de género en todas estas palabras se oculta un avance, y creo que normalizar los términos que lo designan ayuda a que se produzca. Creo, en suma, que con estas cosas hay que ser militante. Una opinión entre muchas.

Saludos


----------



## Circunflejo

Lurrezko said:


> Este mismo intercambio que tenemos hoy _online_ lo tenían nuestros mayores hace 80 años en un casino de pueblo:
> 
> —Caballeros, eso de presidenta debe de ser una guasa, seamos serios.


Presidenta está documentado desde el siglo XV...


----------



## Calambur

Rafaelsilili said:


> ¿Como se dice?
> "tenienta" o "teniente" (si es en referencia a una mujer)


Hola.

Te han ofrecido muchas opiniones. La mía es que "teniente" es "la persona que tiene", sea hombre o mujer. Así que "tenienta" no hace falta, pero nadie va a pegarte un garrotazo si lo usás.
Y "presidenta" también me suena mal, por la misma razón que "tenienta".

Les dejo una foto de mi última incursión por los alrededores del Congreso.






Saludos._


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Les dejo una foto de mi última incursión por los alrededores del Congreso.


Seguro que aparcaste el dinosaurio en doble fila.


----------



## Penyafort

Yo creo que el problema radica en que los términos en -ente y -ante son participios de presente, comunes a ambos sexos. El artículo ya de por sí se basta para que no haga que una chica universitaria sea estudianta u oyenta, ni es necesario especificar el sexo de tus amantes -imaginaos si alguien os pregunta si tenéis una (a)manta en la cama y respondéis que necesitáis dos-, etc. 

Eso no quita que se pueda, claro. De hecho, bien que nos hemos acostumbrado a las dependientas. Las lenguas se amoldan a las patadas que la gente les dé.


----------



## Lamarimba

Penyafort said:


> nos hemos acostumbrado a las dependientas



Y a las infantas, desde antiguo.

A la Capitán de Navío Esther Yáñez le asignarán próximamente una fragata con doscientos marineros a su mando. Estará contenta, supongo._ Res, non verba._​
Mirad sin embargo a Rafael Alberti:





_Yo, marinero, en la ribera mía,

posada sobre un cano y dulce río

que da su brazo a un mar de Andalucía,_

_sueño en ser almirante de navío,

para partir el lomo de los mares,

al sol ardiente y a la luna fría._


Un poeta. Pobrecillo.


Edito porque caigo en la cuenta de que lo que se discute es teniente/tenienta. Tendría que haber esperado a que la señora llegue a almirante.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lamarimba said:


> Res, non verba.


Verba tene, res sequentur.


----------



## Lamarimba

Lurrezko said:


> Verba tene, res sequentur.


Labia sí tenía.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Ballenero said:


> la caba


Cabas hay en las salas de hospital...


----------



## Rocko!

Rafaelsilili said:


> estoy escribiendo una novela y mi protagonista ocupa este cargo, y cuando otros personajes se dirigen a ella, me "suena" poco natural que le digan "teniente" en vez de "tenienta"


Tienes que usar la palabra que usan actualmente en el ejército del país que mencionarás en tu novela.

(Esta frase tan larga que escribí me dejó sin aire en los pulmones porque no tiene comas, pero, de haberlas puesto, algún sustantivo hubiera, posiblemente, cambiado de género).

Tal vez lograrías más realismo en tu novela si un personaje que no fuera militar llamara a la mujer “tenienta”, y que alguien en la sala o sitio le corrigiera:
—se dice “teniente”, en el ejército, tú, neófito, personaje extra, secundario, de novela neohistórica.
—Se dice “neohistérica”, don sabelotodas.

No te prometo que ganarás el Premio Cervantes, pero habrás dejado en claro a los lectores que conocías sobre lo que se discute en foros respecto a “teniente” y “tenienta”.


----------



## Rafaelsilili

Son muy amables. Agradezco todas las respuestas. Han sido muy útiles para poder aclararme y considerar una decisión al respecto.


----------



## Fernando

No pretendo terciar, dado que los argumentos ya se han dado, sino sólo dar mi voto.

Por los motivos expresados por Calambur mejor que yo podría hacerlo (#28) o a mi provecta edad, me suena horrible tenienta o comandanta. 

En España existe el "brigada" (suboficial). Por algún motivo nadie ha pretendido cambiar a "brigado" para hombres.

Coronela y generala tenían su significado acotado a los de "relativo a" coronel o general. Coronela era o es la bandera del regimiento (del coronel) y tocar a generala es otra cosa muy distinta de hacer contacto físico con la señora que ostente tan alto grado militar. "Mariscalas" creo que no ha habido nunca y, dado que este grado no existe en la mayor parte de los ejércitos, no es previsible que se plantee su uso.

Para "maestras de campo", lo dicho para mariscalas. Y "contramaestra" me suena a un señor o señora cuyo cargo parece ser atacar a una maestra.

"Alféreza" o "mayora" (en España no existe el grado) me pegan dos patadas en salva sea la parte. No lo puedo justificar.

Para los grados que terminan en "o", que son los que podrían tener un femenino en "a" más natural.

- Sargenta me suena mal porque hasta ahora tenía un significado no precisamente agradable. 

- "Soldada" es la paga del soldado, no un soldado de sexo femenino. Por cierto, que ningún varón se ha quejado por ser soldado de "primera", y no de "primero". 

- "Caba" no me cabe por algún motivo. No lo puedo justificar.

Sin embargo, "capitana" por algún motivo no me suena mal y, jotas aparte, tiene su historia. La Virgen era "capitana" general y existe la nave "capitana" (no capitán).

"Marinera" tampoco me parece mal.

Los significados "machistas" que da la RAE ("mujer de") no los he escuchado nunca.


----------

